# Fair Price for this Setup?



## Seth (May 11, 2014)

2007 Legend SS 1860 semi v
2007 175hp Evinrude Etec
2007 single axle aluminum trailer

I know a guy who may be selling his and I may be interested in selling mine and buying his depending on what he wants. This boat see's the river two or three times a year and sits in his basement when not being used. The hull is still in perfect shape.


----------



## Keystone (May 11, 2014)

$25k would be a start price wise. If it get's used as little as you say, has some extra's ect and is in close to like new that could be higher in your area.


https://www.nadaguides.com/Boats/2007/Legend-Boats-Ltd/LE-186-SCX/10244801/values


----------



## Seth (May 11, 2014)

The Nada that you looked up is for the Legend bass boat company. The boat i am talking about is an aluminum Weldcraft brand hull customized to Cowtown's specs.


----------



## semojetman (May 11, 2014)

I would expect to pay atleast $17, 000 for a boat of that caliber this time of year.
Could be closer to 20 if in as good of shape as he says.


----------



## Seth (May 13, 2014)

Well it doesn't matter now anyways. The guy talked to his wife and she told him hell no on getting a different boat. Dang the luck! :LOL2:


----------

